# المرة دي تصميم بالنيون اوعى وشك هههههه



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ودي الحركة ابطأ شوية






اية رأيكم بقى :ura1:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*روووووووووووعه يا فراشتى ده العادى بتاعك يعنى هههههههه
ميررررسى يا قمر وتسلم ايدك ​*الا هو صحيح يوم الحد لسه بدرى عليه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا دا كام ساعة بس سواد الليل يعني

هههههههههههههههههه

ارووووووووبة يا دون دون

ميرسي يا سكرة على التعليق على الصورة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جمال جدا يا فراشه 
تسلم ايدك 
فكرتينى عملت تصميمين امبارح ونسيت انزلهم 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*لالالا كده كتير *
*لالا االمره دي مش حلوه *​ 






































*لانها تحفه *
*انا ماسكه الخشب متخفيش مش هحسد ولا حاجه*
*تسلم ايدك يا فراشتنا الجميله*​


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2008)

التصميم حلو.. تسلم الايادي..


----------



## فادية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*انتي  بتشتغلي  كهربائي اليومين  دول  والا ايه يا فوشي *
*ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*




























*الجمال  دا  يا  بت *
*رووووووووووووووعة *
*تسلم  ايديك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> التصميم حلو.. تسلم الايادي..


 الله يسلمك يا احلى زعيم

نورت الموضوع وذاد حلاوة بوجودك

:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا فراشه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> فكرتينى عملت تصميمين امبارح ونسيت انزلهم
> ...


 ميرسي يا كوكو خالص

طاب يالا حطهم عايزين نتفرج على الجمال

ربنا يخليك الف شكر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *لالالا كده كتير *
> 
> *لالا االمره دي مش حلوه *​
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا عسل :love34:

اخجلتم تواضعنا 

ههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *انتي بتشتغلي كهربائي اليومين دول والا ايه يا فوشي *
> 
> *ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*​
> 
> ...


 
انا نسيت اقلكم وانتوا خارجين اطفوا الكهربا

هههههههههههههههههههه

الله يسلمك يا عسولة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## vetaa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*عنيا كانت هتبوظ *
*ههههههههه*

*شكله حلو جدا*
*من ده كتير بقى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا يا فراشه تصميمات اوعى وشك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ابداعاك وزوئك الجميل​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشة *
*ميرسى خالص بجد*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *عنيا كانت هتبوظ *
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *شكله حلو جدا*
> *من ده كتير بقى*


 سلامة عنيكي فيفو

ههههههههههه

حلوة جدا منين بقى موجع عنيكي :190vu:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا يا فراشه تصميمات اوعى وشك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> تسلم ابداعاك وزوئك الجميل​


 ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا عسل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *تصميم فى منتهى الجمال يا فراشة *
> 
> 
> *ميرسى خالص بجد*​


 ميرسي خالص يا جوجو على الرد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## جيلان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحفة يا قمر
تسلم ايدك *:t4:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة يا قمر*
> *تسلم ايدك *:t4:


 الله يسلمك يا عسل 

:36_3_16:​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

لا تحفة جميلة جداُ تسلم ايدك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> لا تحفة جميلة جداُ تسلم ايدك


 الله يسلمك ميرسي يا بيشوي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فونتالولو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك
 بس ينوبك ثواب في اختك علميني بتعملي تصميم ازي 
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *تعيش ايدك*
> *بس ينوبك ثواب في اختك علميني بتعملي تصميم ازي *


 
الله يخليكي ميرسي حبيبتي

طيب انا هابعتلك في رسالة خاصة موقع فية دروس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


>


 ميرسي يا بهاء ربنا يخليك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا 
عاشت ايدكي ياامورة عالتصميم الحلوة دي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليكي يا احلى بنوتة ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايييييييييه ده بس يا باشا ايه يافرووشة اوعى وشك ده كله ههههههههههههههههههههه انا ازاى ماشفتش الكهربا دى كلها لما اتحطت :smi411: اكييد كان النور رايح تسلم ايدك على النيون بس خللى بالك العداد بيعد​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخس عليكي كدا كل النور دا و ماشفتيهوش

انا زحلانة بقى منك

هههههههههههههههههه

لا الحساب عليكم انا صممت وانتوا حاسبوا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اخس عليكي كدا كل النور دا و ماشفتيهوش
> 
> انا زحلانة بقى منك
> 
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا نووووووووو فروشة تزحل منى انا لا يافروشة انا مكترش مكترش تزحلى منى ابتا ابتا هههههههههههههههههههه على فكرة بأمانة بعد ماكتبت المشاركة دى النور راح بجد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لازم الموضوع دا سحب كل الكهرباء​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتى عسل بأمانة 
:smile02​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

لا انت الاعسل بامانة

ههههههههه​


----------



## tena_tntn (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكلها حلو اوى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا تينااااااا ​


----------



## mina_picasso (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله حلوين قوي يا فوشي.

أنا لقيت نورهم قوي رحت طفيت نور الشاشة قلت أوفر كهربا.

مدام انت اللي حتدفعي الحساب.

ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

لا انتوا اللي هاتدفعوا 

هو تصميم و دفع كمان هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا انتوا اللي هاتدفعوا
> 
> هو تصميم و دفع كمان هههههههههههه​



*ناااااس طيبين اوووووووووووووووووووووووى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ناااااس طيبين اوووووووووووووووووووووووى ​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 اوي هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كارلوس جون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*جمال جدا يا فراشه
مش جديد علي فراشتنا 
الجمال ده
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص يا كارلوس كلك زوق ​


----------



## بطوطه (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جامده جدااا 
عملتيها ازاي 
لابجد  ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا بطوطة

عملتها بالفوتوشوب

ويعوضك حبيبتي​


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اية الجمال دا  ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك ميرسي خالص خالص الامير الحزين​


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly ميرسي جدا جدا​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايدك اروع من الروعة


----------



## نفرتاري (20 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة اوى يا فروش
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> تسلم ايدك اروع من الروعة


 


نفرتاري قال:


> *جميلة اوى يا فروش*
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 ميرسي كتير على مروركم الرائع دا ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

روعة يا ام ميكو

تشكرات بالدملة

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2009)

*جمااااااااااااااااااااال جداااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايديك يا فراشة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روعة يا ام ميكو
> 
> تشكرات بالدملة
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك



ميرسيات بالجملة ههههههههههه

ويباركك ويفرح قلبك ​ 



ayad_007 قال:


> ​


 
اية الجمال دا 

ميرسي يا فندم ​




+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جمااااااااااااااااااااال جداااااااااااااااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك يا فراشة*​


 
ميرسي يا روكا يا سكر ​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا هابي يا سكر​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ودي الحركة ابطأ شوية
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تحفه يا فراشه جمال جداااااا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 يوليو 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووين اوووووووووووي
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

*حلوووو كتيير
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

